# Help and Advice of moving to spain with children from the uk.



## stressqueen (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all my husband and myself and 3 children 9yrs 2.5yrs and 7mths are looking to move abroad.....

Our original idea was malta but after 2/3 visits decided to look else where!!

We have no idea where to start looking in Spain and need to foremost look for English speaking/teaching schools. 

We don't need work as my husband works off shore and they are ok with him moving, and I work online so no worry's about jobs. 

So where do we start looking for education/area/housing. 

Any advice is much welcomed and anything we need to do. I am gonna start looking through all the threads now and see what i can find.

Thanks inadvance and I look forward to speaking with some of you. 
Wendy.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

My first question has to be "why an English speaking school?"

If your intention is to move here for the foreseeable future, surely you would want your children to integrate and be part of the community. Whilst they will learn a level of Spanish at an English speaking school, it will be no where near as good as at a Spanish school.

Are you also aware that many regions speak their own language (Catalan, Valenciano, etc. etc.). If they don't learn these at a local Spanish school, then this too will hinder their growth (in my opinion).

Also bear in mind that both International and British schools are expensive - very expensive.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My first question has to be "why an English speaking school?"
> 
> If your intention is to move here for the foreseeable future, surely you would want your children to integrate and be part of the community. Whilst they will learn a level of Spanish at an English speaking school, it will be no where near as good as at a Spanish school.
> 
> ...



yes - I'd agree with all of that 

however - if the OP wants to send the children to International English-speaking school - then this would be a good place to start https://www.facebook.com/help/www/112146705538576





edit ..... ignore above link - not the one I meant to post... this is .... http://www.nabss.org/........... thanks Madliz!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the International schools near to me charges around €800 a month. Remember, a lot of these schools are run as businesses, that is, they want to make profits. So, very often they don't always employ the best teachers as they tend to pay low wages. Your two younger children would almost certainly be better off in Spanish state schools. Our boy started in September and is already speaking Spanish!! Your older child may have some difficulty with the language at first but it is not impossible as 9 years is not considered by most to be too old to start in a Spanish speaking school. Also, you could start having Spanish lessons to help. Kids can start school here from 3 years old although it is not compulsory until 6.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you want a nice climate, then you should consider the Canary Isles.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

YOu should also consider the tax implications before anything.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Check the country your hubby works offshore in has a double taxation treaty with Spain and his company is paying his local tax.
Our situation went a little pear shaped here, and as Angola does not have a double taxation treaty with Spain my hubby is liable for tax on his worldwide income because ME & OUR KIDS! live in Spain for more than 183 days per year! The word 'hammered' sums the amount up nicely!
My kids also go to an British School which I wouldn't recommend. It costs us nearly €1500 per month school fees and that doesn't include the stupidly over priced uniforms, books etc. & they sit freezing in the winter and boiling in the Summer!!
My 2 were too old for the Spanish school option, but I would say, given my limited experience it is worth a go.
& why not Malta? Hubby went on a survival course there and came back raving about the place!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes - I'd agree with all of that
> 
> however - if the OP wants to send the children to International English-speaking school - then this would be a good place to start https://www.facebook.com/help/www/112146705538576


This link took me to 'How to change your name & birthday' on facebook 



NABSS is the National Association of British Schools in Spain and their member schools are listed here:
Schools in Spain | Nabss


My kids went to one of them and grew up completely bilingual. They spoke Spanish with all their friends plus in 30% of classes, English at home plus 70% of classes. They were 2 & 4 when we moved here, my son then went on to uni in the UK, after receiving four offers of places. We found private school fees quite a bit lower than the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Madliz said:


> This link took me to 'How to change your name & birthday' on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops!!

multitasking & too many tabs open 

yes - that's the link I meant to post - NABSS!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm psychic.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

My kids school is a member of NABBS! So far I don't rate their vetting procedures! I wouldn't necessarily let a membership with this particularly body be your guide.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> My kids school is a member of NABBS! So far I don't rate their vetting procedures! I wouldn't necessarily let a membership with this particularly body be your guide.


I'd have to agree - the only thing is to visit for yourself & make your own decision

even then, as you (& I, years ago when we first arrived) know - it's not always the right one 

the main reason I posted the link (or actually didn't  as Madliz realised) was so that the OP could see where International schools are, and maybe narrow down an area that way


----------

